# Horse Photoshop Contest



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha. wow, can someone move this to contests.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Ghost Pony:

http://aviary.com/viewfull?fguid=af2ab478-83f3-102c-b565-0030488e168c

Thanks to everyone over at deviantart for the lovely pictures. All were taken from stock accounts =D Oh and I didn't make this on photoshop.....I hope that's ok??


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Means, we may not find a picture on google which there is a thing on we would like to cut out and use, or anything like that? 
So if I, for example need a house I am not allowed to take one from a random picture?

Oh, and I suppose there have to be horse/horses on?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

MA01 said:


> Means, we may not find a picture on google which there is a thing on we would like to cut out and use, or anything like that?
> So if I, for example need a house I am not allowed to take one from a random picture?
> 
> Oh, and I suppose there have to be horse/horses on?


Correct.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

wintec said:


> Ghost Pony:
> 
> http://aviary.com/viewfull?fguid=af2ab478-83f3-102c-b565-0030488e168c
> 
> Thanks to everyone over at deviantart for the lovely pictures. All were taken from stock accounts =D Oh and I didn't make this on photoshop.....I hope that's ok??


Yeah, I guess it can be made using stock photos, as long as it doesn't violate any of the copyright rules that are stated on the website.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

I did find pictures on google which I found useful, but I checked the sites they were on and I believe I do not violate their rules.
I hope that's okay.

~MA01

EDIT: Sorry, I don't know what happened, apparently it attached two images.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

What's the winning prize? 
I'd totally enter but photomanips take me sooo long, so maybe if I have some spare time later I'll do it.
Also, when does the contest end?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

MA01, that is your watermark at the bottom, yes?


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> MA01, that is your watermark at the bottom, yes?



Yes It is. I wasn't going to post the one with watermark though, but somehow I accidentally did.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is Picnik not Photoshop--hope it counts:
2 Suns on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Purple Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Horses in Blue on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

There is a lot :] Not as good as MA01's but I was proud of what came out of my boredness. lol


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> This is Picnik not Photoshop--hope it counts:
> 2 Suns on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Purple Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Horses in Blue on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


Aw haha. I love yours!  Especially; _Horses in blue_..


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Ha, thanks 
The link in my siggy shows more.
I love the 'opposite color' effect.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

So far we are 3 competitors.. come on people join the competition!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Now is your time to add more pics


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> ^ Now is your time to add more pics



(If that was for me)
Aren't we supposed to only post one picture?


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I'll give it ago, but will have to do it tomorrow as I'm out tonight :/


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

MA01 said:


> (If that was for me)
> Aren't we supposed to only post one picture?


Oops. I didn't know that. 
I would just do more to make up for not very many peeps participating.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Oops. I didn't know that.
> I would just do more to make up for not very many peeps participating.


Lol I don't know either?
The Judge didn't say anything about it.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

What's an ACE in photoshop? Would I be one since my career entails using the program every day? :lol:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Well, are you good at it?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I might do one of these later on. But, GIMP(my graphic program) is on my other computer.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

goldilockz said:


> What's an ACE in photoshop? Would I be one since my career entails using the program every day? :lol:


Sure, if you have been certified as an expert through adobe.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Both images (C) to me (*NiNo*)​


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Sure, if you have been certified as an expert through adobe.


I assume you have been?


----------



## landbrokermls (Jul 13, 2009)

pretty sweet stuff in here.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Well, are you good at it?


I'm decent, I think. I have no horse artwork to show off though. :-( Maybe I'll whip something up sometime this week, but I can't promise anything since I have the memory of a goldfish lately. :lol:


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been teaching myself photoshop and here is one of the last edits I did of my Miniature Horse Taz:


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

goldilockz said:


> I assume you have been?


Yes, I'm working towards becoming an adobe certified instructor.

it isn't my day job by any means, but I enjoy it.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

K people keep submitting Ill do a 1st 2nd 3rd results on friday, the deadline is before i wake up on friday


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

Man, I should enter this. Might get around to it tomorrow...Hopefully I'll remember. Ha.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's my entry's.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

If we can post 2, then here's the other.

And all images are (C) to me.










If only we can post one, then instead of this one, then I'll use the new one.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Twilight Arabians that is a beautiful horse!! Your's?


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay, I decided to enter...
It's not like all the other ones though, in a sense that the background isn't real.
But real backgrounds just do not match her in general, so I went ahead and decided this would have to work.
The horse is credit to me, the background is credit to Ultimate Gift on dA.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

sunny06 said:


> Twilight Arabians that is a beautiful horse!! Your's?


no he's sadly not mine... he's about 30mins from me so i got to go take pics of him!! he is really pretty!! im hoping to get a mare to breed to him next year!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

This contest will be judged on technique


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will not win as theres so many good another ones on here but this is for fun .


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

First:
MA01








Second:
Twilight Arabians








Third:
TralissaAndalusians


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, MA01!! Yay


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations...


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yay!  Thanks


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is this thread going to be closed or what? Do you close these or leave them?


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres mine a pick of my daughter in her fairy outfit & then i played with it


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Too bad the comps over lol should of read that part


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I love it though, it is sooo cute!


----------

